
Huawei savaged by Brit code review board over pisspoor dev practices - metaphysics
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/28/hcsec_huawei_oversight_board_savaging_annual_report/
======
heisenbit
With a product portfolio this big it is not surprising some parts are poor.
Until anyone has looked with the same level of scrutiny at the competing
companies it is not sure Huawei is the worst.

~~~
geezerjay
It's irrelevant if Huawei is the worse. What's relevant is Huawei's abismal
incompetence.

~~~
heisenbit
Selection of vendors is a rigorous process in these multi billion deals. The
products they are selling are extremely complex. They would not be winning
these deals and billions of calls would not complete if they were as
incompetent as your writing implies.

------
tibbydudeza
No different of a mess from firmware from any OEM or ODM's. Just look at the
recent Cisco user-agent "patch" for curl.

------
sorokod
Incompetence or plausible deniability? Or both?

